# *****



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

i was out trapping and found some **** trail leading to a base of a oak tree and it looked like they enterd through a hole in the bottom.
could i put a coil spring in the hole and try to catch them when there comin or goin.
or put a dirt hole set near the tree or both

any input would be awsome


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

hole in the base of the tree? or on the ground at the base of the tree?


----------



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

sorry in the base of the tree not in the ground


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

i would try setting a blind set of some sort. probably w/ a coil spring right under the tracks leading into the hole. just do your best to make it look as natural as possible so the **** goes the same route it did before.i was watching a tc connor video and on his blind sets he actually makes a paw mark over the trap as if another animal has taken the same route. good luck and let me know if u nab one


----------



## tslabaugh (Jan 14, 2008)

Don't put it where the **** can get back to his hole after he is trapped.

***** are strong critters for their size and you'd have alot of fun trying to pull him out of that hole if he didn't pull himself out of the trap.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

tslabaugh said:


> Don't put it where the **** can get back to his hole after he is trapped.
> 
> ***** are strong critters for their size and you'd have alot of fun trying to pull him out of that hole if he didn't pull himself out of the trap.


Good sound advice right there. If body grip traps are legal in your state I would set the trail with three to five body grips. Chances are there are more than just one **** using that trail and den unless it is an old dominate male.  If body grips are not legal I would set some foot holds along the trail.


----------



## dangrv2 (Jan 10, 2008)

vinny said:


> i was out trapping and found some **** trail leading to a base of a oak tree and it looked like they enterd through a hole in the bottom.
> could i put a coil spring in the hole and try to catch them when there comin or goin.
> or put a dirt hole set near the tree or both
> 
> any input would be awsome


Check your State regulations. Here in PA we can't place a trap within 5 feet of a den.


----------

